# Unhitching Technique



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

In the equilizer instructions it says when unhitching, to remove the sway bars from the hitch head before removing the hitch head from the receiver. Why??? Seems like when you want to go sightseeing, why not just slide the hitch head assembly ........sway bars and all, out of the receiver and lay it under the trailer tongue....







..........maybe bicycle chain it to the frame for safe keeping.

Kurt


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Kurt 
The reason Equal-I-zer tell you to take the bars off is the weight. The hitch head and attached bars weigh almost 100 lbs. If you are staying at the site you can swing the bars around and almost under the bumper of the truck.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> In the equilizer instructions it says when unhitching, to remove the sway bars from the hitch head before removing the hitch head from the receiver. Why??? Seems like when you want to go sightseeing, why not just slide the hitch head assembly ........sway bars and all, out of the receiver and lay it under the trailer tongue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt,

First off all, all that metal is heavy. It would be no fun trying to re-insert the hitch head back into the reciever with the weight distribution bars, anti-sway bars still attached after trying to back your TV to the exact spot it would have to be in in order to get it all back together.

We normally disconnect the bars, lay them on the TT frame to keep them off the ground and clean. Backing to get your hitch lined up so you can hook up is task enough with out having to back close enough to get the hitch back into the receiver, the trailer on to the ball and then get everything tightened up.

You could probably do it the way you are saying but you are going to put yourself through a lot of extra work and frustration I think. Give it a shot in your yard. See how it works. Perhaps you have come up with an easier way to do things. But with I'll bet you'll stick with the conventional method after all is said and done.

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the Reese Dual Cam, not the Equalizer. So, some of the question I cannot answer but I did use a bicycle chain lock to lock my hitch to the trailer A frame. I welded a 'hook' on the bottom of it to fit the chain thru. I also used to set it on a milk crate, one to keep it cleaner amd two, it was not as hard to pick up and put on the truck because it was 12 in off the ground already.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just take the bars off and store them (see my link in sig for picture of how to store them) and I leave the hitch on the truck (locked).

I might be one of the few that don't remove the hitch, but I've never seen a reason to remove it. Put a cap over the ball and call it done.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess I didn't read those directions, I have been taking it off the TV whole and store it behind the trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I always take the bars out, pull forward and take the hitch out. No more bumping my knee on the hitch while walking past the trailer or messing with some sock or something on the greasy ball. There's plenty of room in the 31's "garage" so I just leave everything in there.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just take the bars off and store them (see my link in sig for picture of how to store them) and I leave the hitch on the truck (locked).
> 
> I might be one of the few that don't remove the hitch, but I've never seen a reason to remove it. Put a cap over the ball and call it done.


I leave my hitch in the receiver too! 
I take the bars off and store them in the front storage compartment.
I just put a plastic grocery bag over it 
to keep all the greese on it and not on me or the kids.









MaeJae


----------



## batchief03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everybody! I leave my hitch on all of the time. My reasoning is that I have seen vehicle accidents where a hitch has saved a vehicle from receiving serious damage. Can't say the same for the vehicle that rear ended the truck







And besides, it only takes a few minuets to take the bars on/off and put them in the bed of your tv.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just take the bars off and store them (see my link in sig for picture of how to store them) and I leave the hitch on the truck (locked).


Maybe it's an Oregon thing, Jim? Same here. I pull the bars, and leave the hitch locked in the receiver. I see no real benefit in taking it out while camping.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

Once we've cranked the hitch to get the trailer off the ball/receiver, with the arms swung away from the hitch, my husband drives a couple of feet forward. Then the two of us unhook the ball/receiver/arms from the truck and connect the ball under the trailer ball receiver, (what ever that thingy is called!), lock it in place, sling the arms into place and secure with pins, etc....then place the Master Lock in place as we would when we tow. This works for us; it's off the ground and locked and we're not carrying the extra weight with the truck. This has been our procedure from the beginning - and with proper lifting techniques, it is not physically straining (for 2).


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just take the bars off and store them (see my link in sig for picture of how to store them) and I leave the hitch on the truck (locked).


Maybe it's an Oregon thing, Jim? Same here. I pull the bars, and leave the hitch locked in the receiver. I see no real benefit in taking it out while camping.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Hey??? I'm not from Oregon...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Contrary to the Oregon method prefered by some, I remove the bars and store those neatly away. I also remove the hitch and usually secure that in the back of my TV. The hitch on my old Pathfinder stuck out just a bit and I always bumped my shins on it. No sense chancing it with the equalizer.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Contrary to the Oregon method prefered by some, I remove the bars and store those neatly away. I also remove the hitch and usually secure that in the back of my TV. The hitch on my old Pathfinder stuck out just a bit and I always bumped my shins on it. No sense chancing it with the equalizer.


We remove the bars and store them under the trailer tongue in a section of PVC fence post that I have installed. We then remove the hitch and store it under the propane tank cover in the area framed out for an additional battery.

I take the hitch off because I do not need any more scars on my shins!

Dan


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just take the bars off and store them (see my link in sig for picture of how to store them) and I leave the hitch on the truck (locked).


Maybe it's an Oregon thing, Jim? Same here. I pull the bars, and leave the hitch locked in the receiver. I see no real benefit in taking it out while camping.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I remove my bars and store them in plastic tubes I installed under the trailer. The hitch I remove as well. I have banged my shins one too many times.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


Think we have different problems if you hitting your chin.









Just kidding you Hokie.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


Think we have different problems if you hitting your chin.









[/quote]
That usually happens when leaving our tiki bar after knocking back a few


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


Think we have different problems if you hitting your chin.









Just kidding you Hokie.
[/quote]

LOL...

I can see him crawling around numerous time around the back of his TV and *WHACK*!...there goes another shot to the chin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


Think we have different problems if you hitting your chin.









Just kidding you Hokie.
[/quote]

LOL...

I can see him crawling around numerous time around the back of his TV and *WHACK*!...there goes another shot to the chin.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Same with me. Just leave it locked in place and watch the chins.


Think we have different problems if you hitting your chin.









Just kidding you Hokie.
[/quote]

LOL...

I can see him crawling around numerous time around the back of his TV and *WHACK*!...there goes another shot to the chin.















[/quote]

Hmmmmm......

Looks like deja vu all over again!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> Looks like deja vu all over again!
> 
> ...


Not really sure how that happens...??


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> In the equilizer instructions it says when unhitching, to remove the sway bars from the hitch head before removing the hitch head from the receiver. Why??? Seems like when you want to go sightseeing, why not just slide the hitch head assembly ........sway bars and all, out of the receiver and lay it under the trailer tongue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To begin with take a look at this thread

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12981

It is in Mods under "hitch storage".

I uncouple, spilay the eq bars out a bit, pull ahead a couple of feet, pull the bars and put them into the storage device.


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I usually leave the hitch on as well, but if my DW is going anywhere with the TV I take it off. I figure that's a lot of hard steel to have someone bump into and while it may not hurt the hitch, it sure does a number on the other person's bumper. I know, last summer someone did a hit and run on my TV leaving behind a perfect inprint of their hitch bar and ball on my bumper -- cost me $800 to have things put right as I didn't want to go through insurance as claims involving hit and runs jack up your premium.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I take the bars off and leave the hitch on. My wife and I both have been involved in rear end crashes and no damage to my TV due to the hitch. I can't say th same for the other vehicle though.


----------

